# Granja-escuela



## Miri_am

Has anybody heard about "_granja-escuela" ??_ 

Children get the same education as in a regular school, but these schools use to be located in the countryside instead of in the city centre, and they are provided of special facilities: a farm, a vegetable garden, etc. so that children are able to collaborate in agricultural activities too. 

Well I'm not sure I explained myself   I hope so !!

Saludos a to2

Miri


----------



## cristina friz

I have heard about these kind of schools.   They are also called "escuela agrícola".


----------



## Miri_am

Any idea of how should we translate this term into English???   Should it be a "farm school" ?? or is it too obvious?? jejejje


----------



## natasha2000

yo diría: country school


----------



## cristina friz

I'm not sure but may be agricultural college


----------



## natasha2000

If someone told me he studied at agricultural college, I would think he is learning about agriculture, and not that he is at school that is situated in the country....

No lo sé...


----------



## cristina friz

On the other hand there are schools located in the country, but they do not teach about agricultural matters...


----------



## SmallJosie

Why not just "Farm school" as you suggested?


----------



## Miri_am

Thank you very much natasha! 

However I think that if I use the term you suggest, it may be misunderstood as I aim to use it in the following context:

_"Junto con la compañía X, hemos gestionado la construcción de una granja escuela que ya está funcionando"_

_"Together with the company X, we have managed the construction of a "granja escuela" which is already working"_

If I use "country school" it may be understood like a school in the country, isn't it? But actually is not as simple as that.


----------



## cristina friz

it is a good option I think.  But it would be great if a native speaker tells if  that kind of schools are known in english speaking countries  and how are they called.


----------



## Miri_am

Yes, I agree with Cristina.

About using "Farm school" I'm not sure a native English speaker would understand what I mean to say, even though in Spanish we do know quite well the term "granja escuela", don't you think?


----------



## Miri_am

(My God... you are so quick ¡¡¡¡¡  I'm always late with my answers¡¡¡ jajajajjja)


----------



## SmallJosie

I'm native!


----------



## cristina friz

well Josie, so you think Farm school is ok ? but are these schools known in English Speaking countries ?  do they teach students how to plant, grow flowers .. etc..


----------



## Miri_am

oooopppssss sorry SmallJosie, I saw "Barcelona" and didn't realised where were you native of...


----------



## natasha2000

cristina friz said:


> On the other hand there are schools located in the country, but they do not teach about agricultural matters...


 
This is why I suggested country school, unless ther is already existing expression for this kind of schools...


----------



## SmallJosie

I don't know exactly what they do at these schools, but there are plenty of them in the UK at least.


----------



## natasha2000

Miri_am said:


> Thank you very much natasha!
> 
> However I think that if I use the term you suggest, it may be misunderstood as I aim to use it in the following context:
> 
> _"Junto con la compañía X, hemos gestionado la construcción de una granja escuela que ya está funcionando"_
> 
> _"Together with the company X, we have managed the construction of a "granja escuela" which is already working"_
> 
> If I use "country school" it may be understood like a school in the country, isn't it? But actually is not as simple as that.


 
But this is what you are looking for, isn't it? A school situated in the country? Or I didn't understand it right?


----------



## Miri_am

natasha2000 said:


> But this is what you are looking for, isn't it? A school situated in the country? Or I didn't understand it right?


 

Yes Natasha, but it is more than that. In this kind of schools they promote agricultural activities too, not only regular education.


----------



## Masood

Hola
Teniendo en cuenta la descripción dada por _Miri_am_, creo que la traducción puede que sea EDUCATIONAL FARM. Esto sería bien entendido, al menos en El Reino Unido.
Saludos
Masood.


----------



## SmallJosie

Masood, 
Wouldn't an Educational Farm be more like a farm that lets families and groups of children go on daily (or longer) trips but it's not actually a school as such. I still think it would just be a "Farm School"... or at a push a "Farm Community School".


----------



## natasha2000

Taking into account all the answers here, I like the most FARM SCHOOL...


----------



## cristina friz

Educational farm school


----------



## natasha2000

cristina friz said:


> Educational farm school


 
I think we found the right expression...


----------



## Morphomercedes

Hello all,

I think I arrived late to the party, but just thought I'd put in my two cents.

How about "rural school"?


----------



## Masood

SmallJosie said:


> Masood,
> Wouldn't an Educational Farm be more like a farm that lets families and groups of children go on daily (or longer) trips but it's not actually a school as such. I still think it would just be a "Farm School"... or at a push a "Farm Community School".


Hi Josie
Not sure from the original question if the 'granja-escuela' is a residential place of learning. If it is, I think I'd go with your/Natasha's suggestion of FARM SCHOOL.
If however, it is primarily a farm, that opens its doors to school groups for eductional purposes then EDUCATIONAL FARM might be a better fit.
Cheers.


----------



## cristina friz

There are  "colegios agrícolas " in my country I think it is a mixture of both !


----------



## Miri_am

Masood said:


> Hi Josie
> Not sure from the original question if the 'granja-escuela' is a residential place of learning. If it is, I think I'd go with your/Natasha's suggestion of FARM SCHOOL.
> If however, it is primarily a farm, that opens its doors to school groups for eductional purposes then EDUCATIONAL FARM might be a better fit.
> Cheers.


 
It is not primarily a farm, but a school provided with special facilities, so that children can also participate in a kind of "agricultural workshops"...


----------



## Masood

Miri_am said:


> It is not primarily a farm, but a school provided with special facilities, so that children can also participate in a kind of "agricultural workshops"...


mmm...Me quedaría con FARM SCHOOL.
¿Qué opinaís los demás?


----------



## SmallJosie

Me too!


----------



## natasha2000

Masood said:


> mmm...Me quedaría con FARM SCHOOL.
> ¿Qué opinaís los demás?


 
jejeje... Pues, por mi, perfecto.


----------



## Miri_am

Pues anda que por mi !!  

Mil gracias a todos por el interés que habeis puesto. De verdad que da gusto tratar con personas como vosotros.

Thanks to all of you !!

Miri


----------

